# Mobile DVR issues



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

​Mobile DVR was working pretty well for me. I hadn't tried it in a few weeks and tried to use it today and now it's not working. On my phone (android), it will start pulling up the playlist but never finish. It shows a screen's worth of show titles and says "updating playlist" at the bottom, then it blanks out the list and starts over.

On my laptop (Windows 10 using the GenieGo app) it gives the "we couldn't connect" message. I can see the Genie in the network browser. When I started the app, it prompted me to download a new version, so could that be the problem? I haven't changed any settings on my router. I rebooted the Genie and the other devices. I checked the sharing settings to make sure they are correct. Does anyone have any ideas on what else to check?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dbronstein said:


> Mobile DVR was working pretty well for me. I hadn't tried it in a few weeks and tried to use it today and now it's not working. On my phone (android), it will start pulling up the playlist but never finish. It shows a screen's worth of show titles and says "updating playlist" at the bottom, then it blanks out the list and starts over.
> 
> On my laptop (Windows 10 using the GenieGo app) it gives the "we couldn't connect" message. I can see the Genie in the network browser. When I started the app, it prompted me to download a new version, so could that be the problem? I haven't changed any settings on my router. I rebooted the Genie and the other devices. I checked the sharing settings to make sure they are correct. Does anyone have any ideas on what else to check?


There have been updates very recently that said you can no longer run this app, download the new version or something similar to that. I did and they work for me on my ipad2 and my android LG Tablet.
I do not have mine networked together but the apps work for streaming.
I would update to the newest app.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Me too. On my android tablet the app would load, run for a few seconds then would pop up a this app has stopped alert. No indication of new version being available. Went to the google play store, found there was a new version and installed it. Watched three recorded shows in my hotel room last night, from my genie at home.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Uninstalling the app on my phone and downloading the new app worked. I will try completely uninstalling the geniego app on my laptop and reinstalling and see if that helps.

Another issue, which I'm guessing is intended design. I cannot see any of the on demand shows on my DVR on the playlist on my phone. I know you can watch them streaming onto the phone, but I really wanted to transfer them over so I could watch them when I'm on a plane. Is there a way to save on demand shows on a mobile device?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I completely uninstalled and reinstalled the GenieGo app on my laptop and that works again now.


----------

